# Creek Chub Update:



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Went out for a few hours. Not to much luck, most of my holes were a little too cloudy imo to get any. Usually this creek is crystal clear and you can SEE them in just about every one of the 6-18" holes. Not today. 

I tell ya though, it kills me to complain but I never though I would be upset with a quality over quantity situation. The first spot I always check is a long pool under a bridge that's usually 6" deep or so. Today it was maybe 4" but the only clear spot through the stretch. 

As soon as I walked up to the hole, I found what I thought was a sign of a good trip just sitting there.. With the first toss I get this fat boy.















The second pic is a 5 gal. bucket with some minnows and a 5" chub left over from last week. Now I've seen chubs this big but NEVER outta this super small flow. Probably looked real crazy to the fish when asking him where all his darned kids and grandkids were at! Hopefully I'll do better in the morning.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you do with all of your chubs, man?


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I fished for creek chubs 2 weeks ago . I caught about 4 dozen of which I froze 2 dozen and put the other 2 dozen in a big tank . I can keep them in that tank for along time this time of year.
I use wax worms for bait or soft bread rolled into little balls.I think I am going tomorrow and fish for them if it warms up some. They also make great bait for saugeye in the local lakes.Good Luck


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a HUGE chub. Did it have any fight or was it like a wet sock?


Have to go get some from collins run to take to acton for cats! thanks for letting me know they are biting.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

How long do most chubs last? Are they hardy enough to stay alive overnight if I put them in my boat's livewell?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Live ones are great for flatheads but, they do want to fly off the hook pretty easy. I remember years ago being at Piedmont and there was a bunch of guys down there bank fishing for flatheads and they had a little one man boat and a guy would take the little boat out and place the chubs for the other fisherman on the bank so they didn't have to try and cast way out into the lake with a chub on and risk slinging off his bait.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

House I can keep them alive for at least a week in my half a 30 gallon drum. Always keep a lid on what ever you keep them in!! They are notorious for jumping out to there death

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

C J Hughes said:


> I fished for creek chubs 2 weeks ago . I caught about 4 dozen of which I froze 2 dozen and put the other 2 dozen in a big tank . I can keep them in that tank for along time this time of year.
> I use wax worms for bait or soft bread rolled into little balls.I think I am going tomorrow and fish for them if it warms up some. They also make great bait for saugeye in the local lakes.Good Luck


What do you do with the frozen chubs?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> How long do most chubs last? Are they hardy enough to stay alive overnight if I put them in my boat's livewell?


You should be able to keep em in your well all night no problem. Just a few easy things to make sure to do. Make sure you have an aerator, they suck up oxygen pretty quickly. I keep mine in a 5 gal bucket with an aerator and change the water every 2 days cuz they are FILTHY! I've kept them this way up to 2 weeks before and I'm sure they can go much longer with effort. I'm actually thinking about using a spare 10 gal. fish aquarium w/ filter to keep from having to change water so often this year.

Its not a big deal right now but, when temps get over 80°, do whatever you can to keep em cool. I try to keep em around 60 but anything under 70-75 should be ok. I keep a bunch of old 2-liters frozen and use them when needed. I have lost whole buckets before I. 90° temps they are so vulnerable to heat. Also, as with any fish, make sure water temps are near same as possible so not to shock them. That'll kill em faster than heck, especially if cold shocked!

As for what I use them for, its hard to find a game fish that won't bash a chub. The ones I'm seeking now are intended for channels in case the trout aren't biting for the kids this weekend. I use them a lot at the low dams for channels and flats but get some decent smallies often too.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> That is a HUGE chub. Did it have any fight or was it like a wet sock?


Wet sock, at least until it was in my hand. Then the inner meth addict came out. Slippery little boogers!


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> How long do most chubs last? Are they hardy enough to stay alive overnight if I put them in my boat's livewell?


I use a 75 gallon tank to keep all of my baitfish in and I've kept bluegill and chubs alive in the tank for weeks with no problems.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Those are some fat chubs. I used to fish them outta creeks with bread and a bobber.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I use the frozen ones for blue cat bait. My tank is one of those plastic storage tanks that is made to fit in the width of a pickup truck. I will take a picture of it if it stops raining today.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been catching them in my creek for about two weeks and freezing them to make sure I have enough bait for summer. I also cleaned out a maynoise jar and put some in with some different scents. I'm going to tie that down in the water to try and use as an attractant.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't personally like using frozen bait. I've always had better luck with fresh than frozen in fact I've had much better luck with chicken liver than frozen fish but maybe that's just me. Anybody else notice much of a difference?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Can't keep liver on..... It seems okay when I can but the minnows are more reliable and I catch everything from smallmouth to gar on them!!


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

strongto said:


> I don't personally like using frozen bait. I've always had better luck with fresh than frozen in fact I've had much better luck with chicken liver than frozen fish but maybe that's just me. Anybody else notice much of a difference?


Same here man. Fresher the better.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Got a free 55 gallon aquarium today!! Tomorrow I'm
Going to get an aerator from Walmart and start having fresh bait.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

canoe carp killer said:


> Got a free 55 gallon aquarium today!! Tomorrow I'm
> Going to get an aerator from Walmart and start having fresh bait.


Id suggest a filter as well, they are pretty dirty and a filter will save a lot of time with water changes.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Well when I went to Walmart I left with a ten gallon starter aquarium kit lol! It's got lights food water cleaner and a lid. I'm going to set it up to keep bait for now and if I end up getting bluegills to use for bigger bait or a bunch of minnows I'll set up the 55 gallon tank in the garage because my wife won't let me keep it inside


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Well when I went to Walmart I left with a ten gallon starter aquarium kit lol! It's got lights food water cleaner and a lid. I'm going to set it up to keep bait for now and if I end up getting bluegills to use for bigger bait or a bunch of minnows I'll set up the 55 gallon tank in the garage because my wife won't let me keep it inside


I've got two 10 gallon tanks and a stand I would've sold you! 

If anyone else wants it let me know

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

kparrott154 said:


> I've got two 10 gallon tanks and a stand I would've sold you!
> 
> If anyone else wants it let me know
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app



How much? I got any pics? And what city are u in?


----------

